# Big Redfish & Small trout on Big Lake



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

BIG REDFSIH AND SMALL TROUT FOR MOST FISHERMEN

The only thing hotter than the weather is the BIG REDFISH catching. Almost every day last week our sports were slamming big over size bull reds from the Cameron jetties all the way to the mouth of Turner Bay along the ship channel. There are lots of lady fish in the system right now and if you can get your bait though those to the bottom the fish are there. A couple of dayâ€™s last week calm wind allowed us to fish the rock groins along the beach with some success. The trout were on the small side but there were lots of them. Same song second verse when it comes to the best baits. Live shrimp under a cork for trout and live mullet and crack crab on the bottom for the redfish. August is a GREAT time to fish on our lake every year so call 888.762.3391 and get over here before school starts.

Here are a few pictures from last week and you can see them all by clicking here: http://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/
:bounce::bounce:


----------

